# How long should i keep the tank light on?



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Just wondering what everyone does lightwise with their P tanks? (put the light on a timer, leave it on 24/7, etc)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I use no light at all , IMO only I think the daylight is more than efficient enough for them , and at night the Candles I have and the T.V. give them sufficient light ...

The reason I say is that I dont think P's have eyelids and do not like the light very much , in the wild they live in real murky water , not the crystal clear we are giving them ....

But if you do run a light which is perfectly fine and you want to decrease it , You can wrap it like a Candy cane with Foil ...
Good Luck


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'll 2nd that Mr. Harley, I do exactly the same.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

isnt there a thread w/ diy dimmer? i have my light on a timer, turns on at 6am and turns off at 10pm


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

I keep mine on 12 hours a day. It all depends if your tank is planted. With a timer your p's will get used to it.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i used a timer for 8 hours it came on when i got home from work and went off around bedtime.
i had a very small bul which gave dark spots at each end but the p's did not mind the light and cruised the whole tank.
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my schedule is easy anymore. i put the light on when i wake up and turn it off when i go to bed. me and my fish are on the same schedule, lol. in the future this goes in the tank and equipment forum. i will move it for you.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i use sun light during the day like MR.HARLEY and at night some times i use this little

blue 15w incadesent light bulb to simulate a full moon like effect, its just something im

tryin out


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I have mi lights on a 12hour timer, I'm building a new canopy and I will make a LED moonlight for nightime







.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

my tank is near a window which gives it light,so i wouldn't know.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha's will get used to bright light, atleast for me they have, and now they seem most active with bright lights on them, crazy huh


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i have 110 watts of light on my tank and the P's dont mind it at all... they are very active and swim around the tank, chase each other, etc... doesnt bother them.. they just freak out and get skittish when the lights first turn on


----------

